# portable battery jump starter



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

My 94 Altima does not turn off headlights automatically. Many times the battery goes dead and I call for a jump start. Can someone recommend one of the portable battery jump starters that they use to jump start your car. I would like to get one that is dependable so I don't have to call AAA all the time. I see some on the net with different amps, starting/cranking. Any recommendations. Preferably under 150.00.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

PatM said:


> My 94 Altima does not turn off headlights automatically. Many times the battery goes dead and I call for a jump start. Can someone recommend one of the portable battery jump starters that they use to jump start your car. I would like to get one that is dependable so I don't have to call AAA all the time. I see some on the net with different amps, starting/cranking. Any recommendations. Preferably under 150.00.
> 
> Thanks, PatM



What! What!
Your headlight don't shut off? The solution is not to dump $$$ into a portable battery jump starters, its to fix the problem to begin with. The cost might be less to fix it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

lol. I'm sorry PatM. But the problem isn't that they don't turn off automatically. They aren't supposed to. You need to be the one to turn them off. I don't know of many cars back in '94 that had the auto shut off feature and I'll garranty that of the few of them the Nissan Altima isn't one. 

If you must have a portable jump pack then just go down to Autozone or Advance Auto Parts. They should have a unit that'll run you $65. It'll do just fine, the ka24de doesn't take a whole hell of a lot of juice to crank it. But just remember that you'll have to keep it fully charged and its a battery inside that thing. The cheapest/best route for you to take is to tape a note to your steering wheel telling you or whomever to remember to turn the headlights off before exiting the vehicle. 

Beyond that repeated discharge/recharge of a battery will GREATLY reduce your battery life. I'm talking about a battery that should last you 4 years going in just a few months. If its a wiring problem you have and the headlights won't turn off when you turn the switch then I would replace the switch. Having a portable battery charger is certainly not the solution you should be looking for.

Darktide


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

^ Good advice Darktide. Hope it isn't one of those Canadian Altimas with Daytime Running Lights that has malfunctioned.

Pull the headlight fuse in the meantime until you can finally get it properly fixed.


----------

